# Ideal cage setup/habitat for happy Flatrock Scorpions?



## LF[Media] (Jun 24, 2007)

How should I setup a cage for a Flat Rock scorpion? I currently have rocks scattered around the cage, but the substrate is peat moss. What substrate should I use, if any? Or is it just rocks and stuff? Any tips or pictures would be really appreciated. I have heard that people glued rocks together and stuff or something, how does this work?


----------



## DrGigglez666 (Jun 24, 2007)

*yea*

i heard peat moss or sand. use rocks glued on top of each other or stable so they dont crush your scorp!!


----------



## ideas1 (Jun 24, 2007)

*My encolsure.*

Here's my flat rock. At the bottom you can see silhouette of the scorpion. 





Hope this helps  ;I also have another small structure similar to this one on the other side of its tank. Just another tip NEVER buy rocks at the pet store they are super expensive. Pick up the yellow pages and look for a landscape/rock company; call ask for floorscape rock/slate. They can give a great deal 13 - 22 cents a pound. I purchased a 5 gallon bucket for 7.45. I have a ton of rock left over for future use. I made a small cave for my p. cav with some of that rock, but all he cared to use it for was as an entrance for his burrow.


----------



## H. cyaneus (Jun 24, 2007)

Dry and flat rocks.

Mike


----------



## LF[Media] (Jun 24, 2007)

Do you want them stacked on top of one another, or just laying on the dirt though? And should they be glued? How much space in between?


----------



## JSN (Jun 25, 2007)

LF[Media];916737 said:
			
		

> Do you want them stacked on top of one another, or just laying on the dirt though? And should they be glued? How much space in between?


there isn't really one right way to do it, get creative as long as it's dry and and the temps are right you should be fine...


----------



## Alakdan (Jun 25, 2007)

It would look more natural if the rocks are piled randomly.  Let your scorp choose the best spot.


----------



## LF[Media] (Jun 25, 2007)

He found his spot and has been hiding there since last night, he seems content. I will post pics of the new setup soon.


----------



## Zeroc00l_7 (Jul 1, 2007)

ideas1 said:


> Here's my flat rock. At the bottom you can see silhouette of the scorpion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is the pic of your aquarium men? me i still dont know what setup im gonna do whith my SPINIFER


----------



## ideas1 (Jul 2, 2007)

That picture is a flat rock its too dry for spinifer here my p.cav / p. imp enclosure:








Zeroc00l_7 said:


> where is the pic of your aquarium men? me i still dont know what setup im gonna do whith my SPINIFER


----------

